# New to Pier



## JoshMc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello, I just signed up for this forum today after spending about 3 straight hours just reading posts on here! I'm coming down at the end of July, early August, and planning on fishing from a few different piers while I'm there. What kind of fish can I expect to be there at that time, and also what is the best time of day where its not real crowded and fishing is still good. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't live down there but have fished the pier quite abit. Not sure of all the different types of fish that run then, but you can figure king and spanish mackerels, sharks, redfishand not sure what else. I try and go out early morning and stay til noon, and then come back around 6 and fish til I can't standup anymore. At night its alot easier to get out on the end of the pier, can be pretty crowded during the day. I usually put 1 line out with a live or dead bait on it, and another with a lure on it. hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

That time of year daylight and late afternoon are usually best.


----------



## JoshMc (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

